# acl repair



## dbv1919 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum but been collecting a long time. This is probably the stupidest question ever, but is it possible to repair the ACL on a bottle? I have an old embossed top acl bottom 7up that is pretty wore. I love the bottle but hate the paint loss. Thanks.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not a big acl collector, but I don't think an acl can be saved after its ruined.  The condition of the paint usually factors into a bottle's value, so I'd think that once its gone that's it.  I could be wrong on this though.


----------



## dbv1919 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks I was just wondering.


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2013)

How good are you with a paint brush... LOL  []


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 16, 2013)

The ACL isn't really paint. They apply colored glass frit and then bake it on. It can actually be done if you have the setup and the know how. I haven't heard of people doing it but I wouldn't be surprised if they were.


----------

